# مشاريع صغيرة مربحة ومجربة ومضمونة بمكاسب خيالية مع مكتب فرص الاعمال



## مدى الحياة (5 يناير 2012)

مشاريع صغيرة
اخواننا .. اخواتنا الاعزاء
نشكركم على هذه زيارتكم لموقعنا الالكتروني للمشاريع الصغيرة … ونتمنى لكم الاستفادة الكاملة من كل محتوياته ..
كثير من الاستفسارات التي وصلتنا كانت لأناس يبحثون عن مشاريع صغيرة برأس مال بسيط تدر عليهم ارباحا خيالية.. وليس لديهم الوقت الكافي لادارة المشروع او شراء البضائع او تسويقها ..
لذا طرحنا مبادرة رحلتك الى المليون من خلال مشاركتنا في بعض مشاريعنا المتعلقة بتجارة بضائع الاستوكات من دبي والصين .. واعادة تصدير البضائع من دبي الى العالم
برنامج الشراكة :
ندعوكم ان تكونوا شركاء لنا في معظم ما لدينا مشاريع وخطط تجارية جديدة على السوق حيث تستفيدوا من خبراتنا وتتواصلوا معنا مما يمكنكم من تحقيق منافع متبادلة.
نحن الان نرى ان هناك فرصا كبيرة تساعدكم على زيادة دخولكم من خلال شراء وبيع البضائع والمستلزمات النسائية والرجالية والمنتجات الصحية والكهربائية التي يطلبها السوق بشدة وشراؤها من أسواق الصين وتحقيق ارباحا ليست بالقليلة.
وأنواع البضائع كثيرة جدا .. ولكن من خلال نظرة استطلاعية سريعة على السوق نجد ان اغلب العروض والطلبات تدور حول هذه المنتجات :
الحقائب و الاحذية النسائية من ماركات مشهورة وصينية وغيرها وعطورات ومخلطات عطرية وغيرها .. ومواد تجميل ومكياج وتبييض وتنحيف وتسمين وكريمات بشرة وزيوت ومنتجات العناية بالشعر والجسم .. وملابس وجلابيات وجاكيتات وبيجامات وعبايات وازياء للسيدات والاطفال وملابس سهرة ولانجري واعراس ومفارش .. واجهزة التنحيف والتخسيس بالبخار والمساج والكرستال .. واجهزة الاتصالات الحديثة من ماركات عالمية وصينية.. واكسسورات الجوال واللابتوب من اغطية وشنط واستيكرات وطاولات .. وبعض مستلزمات السفرة والمطبخ من الأنواع الفخمة والراقية.. والاكسسوارات الذهبية والساعات الصينية والمجوهرات الصناعية. والبهارات المعلبة بشتى انواعها ومواد البناء والمواد الصحية والكهربائية وقطع غيار وزينة السيارات..
لذا قام مكتب فرص الاعمال للخدمات التجارية والاستيراد بتشجيع فكرة المشاركة في شراء البضائع واستيرادها من الصين بكميات كبيرة واعادة بيعها في الاسواق الخليجية بهامش ربحي لايقل عن 100% . كذلك يقوم المكتب حاليا بترتيب زيارات تجارية للشباب و المجموعات الى الصين بهدف تشجيعهم على التعرف على اسرار عمليات الاستيراد والشحن الدولي وطرق وأساليب التفاوض الناجح مع تجار الصين والشراء منهم بأقل الاسعار. كذلك نقوم باقتراح وترتيب الشراكات المالية بين افراد الرحلة لشراء مايرغبونه من منتجات يشعرون بقدرتهم على تسويقها والربح منها . ونقوم بمساعدتهم في شحنها ومعاينتها كذلك ندلهم على بعض الخطط التسويقية لتصريف بضاعتهم.
مكتب فرص الاعمال للخدمات التجارية يرحب بكم ويتشرف بالتعاون معكم لتأسيس عمل تعاوني مفيد ومربح للجميع . ولدينا الاستعداد الكامل والمعرفة والخبرة التامة لكل مصادر الجملة والاستوكات وأسواق تصريف رجيع المصانع في كل مدن الصين . والقدرة على توفير أي نوع من البضائع و بمنتهى السرعة وبأسعار تقل كثيرا عن سعر الجملة في دول الخليج ..يسرنا ان نتلقى طلبات كل من لديه الرغبة الجادة في تأسيس وبدء مشروعه الصغير وندعوكم للحضور الى مكتبنا في الرياض او من توكلونه نيابة عنكم.. حيث ان لدينا مكتب تجاري مصرح بالكامل من وزارة التجارة سيكون على تمام الاستعداد لخدمتكم وترتيب وضع المشاركة معكم وبينكم بصيغ قانونية شرعية تحفظ كل الحقوق مهما بلغت قيمة رأس المال الذي ترغبون الاستثمار فيه
الاستفسار للجادين فقط على الرقم :
من داخل السعودية : 012633538
جوال : 0568919429
من خارج السعودية : 00966568919429
افكار المشاريع الصغيرة


----------

